# WTB Sprint Phone w/o camera



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm starting a new job, and they don't allow phones with cameras inside. 
So, I'm looking for a Sprint-compatible phone, that doesn't have one built in.
PM me if you have one.


----------

